# Anyone in Erie need help



## wildbillsnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just looking to see if anyone in the Erie area needs help. I’m from the Pittsburgh area and am willing to travel. I’m experienced and have my own business here and insurance.I have 9’2 v plow, salt spreader, shovels and snow blowers. Send me a msg, Thanks.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

They can’t get to their computers. Too much snow!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

the guy is wondering if those in Erie need any help...no need for you guys to ruin his thread with more nonsensical posts


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> the guy is wondering if those in Erie need any help...no need for you guys to ruin his thread with more nonsensical posts


I was serious.

You really think they have time to check into Plowsite for help?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was serious.
> 
> You really think they have time to check into Plowsite for help?


I bet you would


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet you would


Nonsense....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

hey funny guys, I'm not asking anymore, either quit ruining threads with the off topic banter or don't post in the threads


----------

